# 03 Nissan charging problems!!!



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, this started a while back. My wife's car will jerk all of the sudden then it the engine will lose power and we have to pull off the road. It will sit there and idle but you can tell it is struggling. If you put it in neutral, it was rev up no problems. Once you put it in drive, you can floor it and the motor won't change rpms at all. The first time it did this, I went and jumped it off with cables and it ran fine for a week with no other service. Then it did the same thing a week later. I jumped it off and brought it home. I put my volt meter on it while it was running at 1500 and it showed like 14v. So, I took the battery off and had it checked and it was bad. So I bought another battery and thought that solved my problem. Well, this weekend it did it again...with the brand new battery. It has a newer alternator on it as I replaced it a couple years ago for another issue. We had a shop test the charging system and they said it tested fine. My wife says that every since the first time it happened, the dash lights have been dimmer than they used to be. I am getting frustrated with the car and having to chase this problem. I have lost all confidence in driving it anywhere too. What could be the issue here? Am I missing something? Also, she has aftermarket HIDs on the car....could that be an issue? I need some help here as I have tried everything I can think of.


----------

